# Le thread des ( futurs ) bacheliers 2005



## Pierrou (8 Juin 2005)

Ben voilà, demain ça commence avec la Philo ... :rateau:
Donc quels sont ceux qui, comme moi, passent leur bac cette année?


----------



## Bassman (8 Juin 2005)

C'est quoi le bac ? 

Pourquoi tu mets pas les autres que S, STT et ES ?? Ca fait un peu oriented nan ?

Quid des STI, L, j'en oublie surement mais mon bac commence a dater aussi


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

ouais moi je suis en L ... on pue en L ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ben voilà, demain ça commence avec la Philo ... :rateau:
> Donc quels sont ceux qui, comme moi, passent leur bac cette année?



Moi, je passe pas le mien, mais celui de Royan à la pointe de Graves, Ça compte ?  :rateau:


----------



## Pierrou (8 Juin 2005)

Euh je suis vraiment désolé, j'en ai oublié, c'est impardonnable :rose:, non que je dénigre les autres séries, mais yen a tellement ( bon pour la L j'aurais du y penser, désolé mille fois :rose: ) 
Comment on modifie un sondage ? 








EDIT: Pascal t'es vraiment un boulet  :rateau: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> EDIT: Pascal t'es vraiment un boulet  :rateau: :love:



Ben quoi ? c'est un bac comme un autre, et pis çui là, si tu le rates, c'est pas Graves ... Ça reste Royan !


----------



## Spyro (8 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi le bac ?


Ouaip c'est quoi ?
Et puis c'est qui Bassman ?


----------



## KARL40 (8 Juin 2005)

C'est pas plutôt le thread des (futurs) chomeurs ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas plutôt le thread des (futurs) chomeurs ?



Ça dépend, s'ils redoublent assez souvent, ils peuvent finir leurs études pile à l'age de la retraite.


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas plutôt le thread des (futurs) chomeurs ?


tu mets la charrue avant les boeufs ... avant ça y'a le thread des (futurs) glandeurs en fac ...(y'a aussi les maso en prépa ... mais ça   )


----------



## lumai (8 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben quoi ? c'est un bac comme un autre, et pis çui là, si tu le rates, c'est pas Graves ... Ça reste Royan !


 
Graves ?


----------



## Spyro (8 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> (y'a aussi les maso en prépa ... mais ça   )


Quoi ? Quoi ? C'était très bien la prépa !!!  
J'en ai d'excellent souvenirs... _Surtout la 5/2_


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ? Quoi ? C'était très bien la prépa !!!
> J'en ai d'excellent souvenirs... _Surtout la 5/2_


je sais pas j'en aurais jamais de souvenirs


----------



## loustic (8 Juin 2005)

Pierrou, n'aurais-tu pas confondu le Bar MacGé avec le Bar Bac ?

En tout cas tu es fin prêt

Tu vas pouvoir leur clouer le bec

Aux putains d'examinateurs

Lorsqu'ils te proposeront

Les sujets

du Bar MacGé !!!

 

(Dans le sondage tu as peut-être confondu Bac et Mac ?)


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Graves ?



Ben vi, puisque c'est le bac de Royan à la pointe de *Graves*


----------



## lumai (8 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben vi, puisque c'est le bac de Royan à la pointe de *Graves*


 Euuuuh... De mon côté, j'faisais plus référence au p'tit vin du coin...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Euuuuh... De mon côté, j'faisais plus référence au p'tit vin du coin...



C'est pas grave


----------



## z-moon (8 Juin 2005)

Fiouuuu, pour moi le bac _à sable_, ça date du siècle dernier!


			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouais moi je suis en L ... on pue en L ?


euh ... _qu'est_ quoi un "L"? _qu'est_ un bac ??? 

bonne chance les futurs chom...EUH! Bacheliers!


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

z-moon a dit:
			
		

> euh ... _qu'est_ quoi un "L"? _qu'est_ un bac ???


comment ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> comment ?




Le monsieur te dit : "C'est quoi L, c'est Quoi le Bac". Faut l'excuser; il a beaucoup redoublé (10 ans de CP avant d'abandonner ses études), il est à peine francophone.


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Le monsieur te dit : "C'est quoi L, c'est Quoi le Bac". Faut l'excuser; il a beaucoup redoublé (10 ans de CP avant d'abandonner ses études), il est à peine francophone.


Ben le bac , c'est le diplome qui te permet d'aller dans le secondaire ... enfin c'est le truc que je suis obligé de passer ... niarf ... et  L c'est pour Littéraire ... et puis merde j'ai pas envie d'expliquer


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Ben le bac , c'est le diplome qui te permet d'aller dans le secondaire ... enfin c'est le truc que je suis obligé de passer ... niarf ... et  L c'est pour Littéraire ... et puis merde j'ai pas envie d'expliquer



Ah tien ... Je pensais que c'était ce  lui qui te permettait d'en sortir    

Mais m'enguirlande pas, c'est lui qui demande.


----------



## dool (8 Juin 2005)

punaise j'ai lu thread des bacheliers 2005 et le nom de pascal en bas ...j'ai flipper...on a bien interdit les examens aux diplomes (paske à ceux d'urine y sont baleses) aux papys hein !!???


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> punaise j'ai lu thread des bacheliers 2005 et le nom de pascal en bas ...j'ai flipper...on a bien interdit les examens aux diplomes (paske à ceux d'urine y sont baleses) aux papys hein !!???


ben non y'a des gens de 80 ans qui passent leur bac ...


----------



## Dawacks (8 Juin 2005)

Bonne chance a ceux qui passent leur Bac.

Et stresser pas trop. Le bac c'est important c'est sur mais ya pas de honte a passer son Bac en 2 deux ans ou au ratrapage.
Ce qui est important c'est de savoir ce que vous allez faire l'annee prochaine.
Moi sa fait deux ans que je l'ai   . Au fait vous avez oublier les STI aussi.

Sa me rappel l'epreuve d'electronique qui a duree 8h et on avait ete obliger de manger dans la salle.
Quel pic nic memorable... La salle en plein soleil d'ete, cette chaleur etoufante et les cerveau overcloker a mort pour calculer les puissance des AOP...
Je me rappel aussi l'oral d'electronique (coef 8) ou j'avais remballer la prof de physique qui me demander de prendre la tension du microprocesseur directement aux bornes de celui-ci (chose formelement interdite par les prof d'electronique). 
Et la pression des parent qui te disent que tu na pas asser travailler et que tu auras pas ton Bac, la tete qu'ils ont fait quand je suis revenu avec le bac avec mension 
Que de bon souvenir...

Bonne chance


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

Dawacks a dit:
			
		

> Bonne chance a ceux qui passent leur Bac.
> 
> Et stresser pas trop. Le bac c'est important c'est sur mais ya pas de honte a passer son Bac en 2 deux ans ou au ratrapage.
> Ce qui est important c'est de savoir ce que vous allez faire l'annee prochaine.
> ...


tiens pour mes parents c'est un peu le contraire ... enfin mon père j'en parle pas mais ma mère me dit : "mais si mais si tu n'arretes pas de travailler" (non maman macgé c'est pas un site de profs de philo ...quoique )  et toutalheure je lui dit : "maman j'ai pas révisé la philo" et elle me dit : "bah tu sais ... " avec un grand sourire


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2005)

Super tes parents


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Super tes parents


ma mère est super la dessus en effet, elle m'a jamais laissé tombé pour les études mais elle n'est pas non plus sur mon dos


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Juin 2005)

*lepurfilsdelasagesse souhaite*
force et courage aux bachalauréatiens


----------



## Dawacks (8 Juin 2005)

Bha d'un autre coter je les comprend.
Je suis du style "homme invisible", je bosse mais sa ce vois pas . (sauf a la fin)


----------



## molgow (8 Juin 2005)

aux futurs-bacheliers : rassurez vous, après c'est pire


----------



## Pierrou (9 Juin 2005)

Je n'auri qu'une parole:
La Philo, ça puuuue !! 
:rateau:


----------



## maiwen (9 Juin 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Je n'auri qu'une parole:
> La Philo, ça puuuue !!
> :rateau:


alors , le sujet ?


----------



## kitetrip (10 Juin 2005)

Qu'est-ce que l'audace ? 

Réponse : l'audace, c'est ça.


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que l'audace ?
> 
> Réponse : l'audace, c'est ça.


ouais ben ça, ça a marché une fois et puis c'tout


----------



## Marco68 (10 Juin 2005)

Ahhh...Le bac : inutile, mais obligatoire..
Drôle de contradiction...Mais pourtant si vraie..


----------



## Bassman (10 Juin 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Je n'auri qu'une parole:
> La Philo, ça puuuue !!
> :rateau:


 

Pffff ca me rappelera toujours que j'ai eu 3 en philo au bac moi  

Pourtant j'avais pondu un super truc, entre de la philo de comptoir et de la philo d'alcoolique le tout sur 3 pages... :mouais:
Et pis tout le monde ne cite pas des grands philosophes comme Brassens et Renaud

J'espere que le correcteur aura bien rit quand meme 
Faudrait que je retrouve mes brouillons, ils doivent être chez mes parents


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pffff ca me rappelera toujours que j'ai eu 3 en philo au bac moi
> 
> Pourtant j'avais pondu un super truc, entre de la philo de comptoir et de la philo d'alcoolique le tout sur 3 pages... :mouais:
> Et pis tout le monde ne cite pas des grands philosophes comme Brassens et Renaud
> ...


'tain , si j'avais 3 ... coeff 7 ... ca ferait ... 49 points à rattraper ... (+ mes 13 points de retard  :rose: )... non .. j'aurais pas 3


----------



## Marco68 (10 Juin 2005)

Hé hé hé...Moi je m'en souviens...Philo, une grosse tâche toute l'année (je ne sais pas si j'ai pris une note sur un cahier en un an... ), et méga coup de bol au bac, j'ai eu 12...
Y'a de la chance que pour la racaille....Je vous l'dis...Ah, oui, j'étais en B...Qui se souvient de cette filière (philo coef 3)...


----------



## Bassman (10 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> 'tain , si j'avais 3 ... coeff 7 ... ca ferait ... 49 points à rattraper ... (+ mes 13 points de retard :rose: )... non .. j'aurais pas 3


 
Vi mais moi j'avais passé l'automatisme et productique coeff 9 2 semaines avant, et notre prof nous avait deja donné nos notes. Avec 84,5 pts d'avance rien que sur cette epreuve, j'pouvais faire l'impasse sur la philo.

Bon comme un con, c'est ce qui m'a empeché de decrocher la mention du dessus


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Vi mais moi j'avais passé l'automatisme et productique coeff 9 2 semaines avant, et notre prof nous avait deja donné nos notes. Avec 84,5 pts d'avance rien que sur cette epreuve, j'pouvais faire l'impasse sur la philo.
> 
> Bon comme un con, c'est ce qui m'a empeché de decrocher la mention du dessus


...  :mouais: ... il m'énerve  :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## Gregg (10 Juin 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Je n'auri qu'une parole:
> La Philo, ça puuuue !!
> :rateau:





Toi , tu as foiré ta philo  ?


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Toi , tu as foiré ta philo  ?


on sait pas ... depuis il est pas revenu


----------



## Gregg (10 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> on sait pas ... depuis il est pas revenu





Que veuux tu c un eleve studieux il doit reviser pour son épreuve de cette après midi


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Que veuux tu c un eleve studieux il doit reviser pour son épreuve de cette après midi


c'est pas la meilleure solution de s'y mettre au dernier moment  :hein:


----------



## Gregg (10 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas la meilleure solution de s'y mettre au dernier moment  :hein:





Le stress aide mieux a reviser enfin pour ma personne


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Le stress aide mieux a reviser enfin pour ma personne


eh ben chacun son mode de travail, ce n'est pas le mien


----------



## Gregg (10 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> eh ben chacun son mode de travail, ce n'est pas le mien





Qu'elle est tienne ? :rose:


----------



## Bassman (10 Juin 2005)

Ichat vous connaissez ? :modo:

Suis je bête, gregg tu connais y'a pas de doutes la dessus...


----------



## Gregg (10 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ichat vous connaissez ? :modo:
> 
> Suis je bête, gregg tu connais y'a pas de doutes la dessus...




Oui , c vraii


----------



## Foguenne (10 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Oui , c vraii


Gregg, tu stoppes ça directement ou il ne te restera qu'iChat pour pleurer !


----------



## Gregg (10 Juin 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Gregg, tu stoppes ça directement ou il ne te restera qu'iChat pour pleurer !





Et vos private jokes ou autre , personne ne dit rien alors bon


----------



## Amok (10 Juin 2005)

Gregg, tu vas encore hurler au harcèlement, mais il va falloir te calmer. Cela signifie poster moins, mais mieux. Ces forums ne sont pas des boîtes à MP publiques ou des fenêtres iChat.

De plus, tu uses souvent d'un ton qui est fort désagréable et ta manie de disparaître régulièrement pour mieux revenir sous un nouveau pseudo écrire les mêmes platitudes m'indispose.



			
				Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Et vos private jokes ou autre , personne ne dit rien alors bon



Et si le "alors bon" signifie que tu comptes continuer ta lente glissade sur la même pente, je peux d'ores et déjà te dire ce qu'il y a au bout.


----------



## supermoquette (10 Juin 2005)

En gros passer le bac du forum c'est ça ?


----------



## Amok (10 Juin 2005)

De plus, j'ai un mal fou à retenir le Mackie qui a vraiment envie de mordre ! :love:


----------



## macinside (10 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> De plus, j'ai un mal fou à retenir le Mackie qui a vraiment envie de mordre ! :love:




je peu ? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

J'ajouterai qu'il y'a un bar des floodeurs pour la parlote avec peu de mots, peu de phrases et peu d'intérêt.
Bref, je retourne à mes études


----------



## Amok (10 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je peu ? :love:



Attends un peu fiston : de l'attente nait le plaisir ! 

Pour revenir au sujet de ce fil, je dirais à ceux qui vont passer le BAC de ne pas trop s'en faire pour les épreuves de Francais. Mackie l'a eu, alors vous pouvez constater qu'il y a de la marge...


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Attends un peu fiston : de l'attente nait le plaisir !
> 
> Pour revenir au sujet de ce fil, je dirais à ceux qui vont passer le BAC de ne pas trop s'en faire pour les épreuves de Francais. Mackie l'a eu, alors vous pouvez constater qu'il y a de la marge...


dans 1h10, l'épreuve de littérature commence ... pour nous les L ... et c'est pas du gateau, 2h pour faire 2 "dissert", même les profs disent que c'est pas "bien-faisables" ... mais on le fait quand même ... je vous ferai part de mes impressions en rentrant


----------



## Gregg (10 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Gregg, tu vas encore hurler au harcèlement, mais il va falloir te calmer. Cela signifie poster moins, mais mieux. Ces forums ne sont pas des boîtes à MP publiques ou des fenêtres iChat.
> 
> De plus, tu uses souvent d'un ton qui est fort désagréable et ta manie de disparaître régulièrement pour mieux revenir sous un nouveau pseudo écrire les mêmes platitudes m'indispose.
> 
> ...




Ouais chef


----------



## Gregg (10 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> dans 1h10, l'épreuve de littérature commence ... pour nous les L ... et c'est pas du gateau, 2h pour faire 2 "dissert", même les profs disent que c'est pas "bien-faisables" ... mais on le fait quand même ... je vous ferai part de mes impressions en rentrant





Bonne chance a toi maiwen


----------



## Pierrou (10 Juin 2005)

Euh, ben me revoilà, nonon j'étais pas parti réviser hier, j'avais juste autre chose à faire 
Euh, je sais pas si j'ai raté la philo, j'ai un énorme doute en fait, un pote m'a fait flipper en me prétendant que j'étais peut être hors sujet 
Enfin bon c'est pas la philo qui va m'empêcher d'avoir mon bac de toute façon  

MaÏwen, bonne chance pour ton épreuve de cet aprem :love:

Moi je recommence mercredi avec l'histoire géo :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Euh, ben me revoilà, nonon j'étais pas parti réviser hier, j'avais juste autre chose à faire
> Euh, je sais pas si j'ai raté la philo, j'ai un énorme doute en fait, un pote m'a fait flipper en me prétendant que j'étais peut être hors sujet
> Enfin bon c'est pas la philo qui va m'empêcher d'avoir mon bac de toute façon
> 
> ...


merci, je vais y'aller là ... tiens j'ai un alien dans mon ventre   ça ira mieux quand je serai arrivée au lycée, avec les copines et tout *don't worry, be happy*


----------



## macinside (10 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi le bac ?
> 
> Pourquoi tu mets pas les autres que S, STT et ES ?? Ca fait un peu oriented nan ?
> 
> Quid des STI, L, j'en oublie surement mais mon bac commence a dater aussi




et oublie pas les bac pro


----------



## Pierrou (10 Juin 2005)

mais a coule pas :rose: 
:rateau:


----------



## Bassman (10 Juin 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> mais a coule pas :rose:
> :rateau:


 
Meat coule pas ?? Sans doutes parce que tu ne sais pas bien stimuler.
Je pense que tu pourras sans difficultées rejoindre le cours de rattrapage que Mackie suit auprès du professeur Amok sur les "Us et coutumes du meat - libertinage et crustacés".


----------



## benjamin (10 Juin 2005)

Je me suis arrogé le droit de modifier ce sondage pour ajouter une série noble (lorsqu'elle est volontaire) injustement oubliée, à la place d'une voie de garage réservée aux incompétents. Na!


----------



## Luc G (10 Juin 2005)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que l'audace ?
> 
> Réponse : l'audace, c'est ça.



Dans l'histoire, il ne faut pas oublier que la phrase "réponse : l'audace, c'est ça" n'était pas sur la première page de la copie mais au milieu. Donc, si le prof n'ouvrait pas la copie, c'était copie blanche, c'est là qu'était l'audace.   

Pour ce qui est de mon expérience personnelle en philo, j'éviterai de m'en vanter : j'ai pondu mes 4 pages, à l'époque, en 1h et je suis sorti. Je me rappelle les réflexions des profs : 
"Mais peut-il sortir déjà ? - Il doit rester une heure - Il est 9h02".   

J'ai eu 7 en 1h au lieu de 4h, donc en équivalence 28/20. Pas mal non   
Bon, faut dire que je n'aimais pas, non pas la philo (encore que ce ne soit pas ma tasse de thé) mais la manière dont on la faisait et l'idée même de bachoter pour ça. Je précise que j'étais en C (le S d'aujourd'hui) et que ça limitait l'importance de la chose.


----------



## Bassman (10 Juin 2005)

J'ai eu a peu pres le même sentiment que toi Luc G en terminale STI.

Nous, on y allait que parce que la prof de philo etait mignone et toujours en mini jupe 
D'ailleurs le plus vieux de la classe avait son age, et ils sont toujours en menage ensemble


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Juin 2005)

c'est quoi ce bordel? Tous les nains ont quitté le bar des floodeurs?


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (10 Juin 2005)

en fait y plus de gens qui on le bac sur ce thread que l'inverse .. moi en philo j'avais eu 11 mais je sais pas comment ... LOL ... en tout cas moi j'attend le moment ou les revendications vont commencer ..genre : on a pu le temps, fillon c'est ca faute, c'était hors programme .. ahhlalal .. de mon temps on ralait pas autant et surtout on bossait ... j'rigole ... quoique ... vive la cuvé 84 (naissance, pas obtention du bac)


----------



## Pierrou (10 Juin 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis arrogé le droit de modifier ce sondage pour ajouter une série noble (lorsqu'elle est volontaire) injustement oubliée, à la place d'une voie de garage réservée aux incompétents. Na!


ça fait un peu " les bacs généraux c'es bien, les bac techno c'est nul là non ? :rateau:


----------



## benjamin (10 Juin 2005)

Alors j'ai remodifié


----------



## Bassman (10 Juin 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Alors j'ai remodifié


 
Et la ca fait vendeur qui arrive pas a ecouler son stock de bac techno qui veut te les refourguer 

Un peu comme "les PPC sont de super proc, ils continueront a évoluer d'ici que les Intel les remplacent"


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (10 Juin 2005)

pas mal la comparaison .. en plus d'actualité


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

je n'ai que un mot a dire 



*bonne chance pour tous les etudiants !!!!!*    

que ce soit pour un bac a fleurs, carotes ou patates     :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (10 Juin 2005)

c'est pas encore des étudiants , ils ne sont à l'heure actuelle que des lycéens ... 

*bonne chance donc a tout les lycéens*


----------



## Marco68 (10 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas encore des étudiants , ils ne sont à l'heure actuelle que des lycéens ...
> 
> *bonne chance donc a tout les lycéens*


 
Bahhh...faut pas chipoter, et puis ça sonne mieux, pour eux, étudiant...


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (10 Juin 2005)

c'est vrai ca sonne mieux pour eux, mais rien ne dit que tous le deviendront .. les recalés ca existe et c'est ca qui est marrant ..;


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas encore des étudiants , ils ne sont à l'heure actuelle que des lycéens ...
> 
> *bonne chance donc a tout les lycéens*




dans ma culture italienne , un etudiant c'est une personne qui fait des etudes
ou suive des cours a l'ecole .....mes enfant (cp et lycée) sont donc des etudiants !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (10 Juin 2005)

là, tu chipote ...


----------



## avr (10 Juin 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Dans l'histoire, il ne faut pas oublier que la phrase "réponse : l'audace, c'est ça" n'était pas sur la première page de la copie mais au milieu. Donc, si le prof n'ouvrait pas la copie, c'était copie blanche, c'est là qu'était l'audace.
> 
> Pour ce qui est de mon expérience personnelle en philo, j'éviterai de m'en vanter : j'ai pondu mes 4 pages, à l'époque, en 1h et je suis sorti. Je me rappelle les réflexions des profs :
> "Mais peut-il sortir déjà ? - Il doit rester une heure - Il est 9h02".
> ...


C'est une histoire vraie? Je pensais que ça relevait plus de la légende... C'était en quelle année?


			
				Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Nous, on y allait que parce que la prof de philo etait mignone et toujours en mini jupe


Moi, j'y allais uniquement pour éviter les mots d'absence (que je ne pouvais pas intercepter  ).
Par contre, durant ces fantastiques heures où intelligence, impertinence et autres choses en -ences se cotoyaient, un bon copain m'a fait découvrir "Largo Winch". Que de temps passé avec cette merveilleuse littérature... C'est aussi pendant ces cours où j'ai fait mes premiers programmes: sur TI85. J'ai logiquement terminé l'année avec juste une copie double (non complète) de cours, et 7 au bac... Je suis passé au rattrapage, mais hors de question de passer la philo à l'oral: je n'avais même pas le bouquin qu'on avait étudié! :rose:  (Le discours de la méthode, Descartes  )
Souvenirs, souvenirs...


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (10 Juin 2005)

pourquoi tout le monde méprise la philo .. franchemetn moi j'ai bien aimé malgré un prof bof ... je relis ou lis de temsp en temps des bouquin, comme le traité de la tolérance de voltaire ou discours de la servitude volontaire de la boetie etc ... ca fait reflechir et forge le mental (dans un sens) ... pourtant bac s .. souvenir aussi ..:rose:


----------



## avr (10 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi tout le monde méprise la philo .. franchemetn moi j'ai bien aimé malgré un prof bof ... je relis ou lis de temsp en temps des bouquin, comme le traité de la tolérance de voltaire ou discours de la servitude volontaire de la boetie etc ... ca fait reflechir et forge le mental (dans un sens) ... pourtant bac s .. souvenir aussi ..:rose:


  
Mais ne pas confondre! Ce n'est pas du mépris, c'est juste qu'à l'époque, emporté par la fougue de ma jeunesse et l'élan caractérisant mes plus vertes années (on dirait du Villepin là), j'en avais rien à battre de la philo. Je ne regrette pas cette période, je me suis rattrappé depuis. Par contre, la façon dont c'est enseigné me pose problème: trop d'étude de texte, de courants de pensée, et on ne pousse pas à la réflexion autonome.
Entièrement d'accord: ça forge le mental


----------



## Bassman (10 Juin 2005)

Pourquoi c'est méprisé forcement ?

Moi j'aime la philo, mais pas de la facon dont elle est enseignée, en tout cas pour des STI mecanique comme j'ai fait.
La philo c'est un petit peu tous les jours, et pas pendant 2h par semaine pendant 1 année seulement. Avec des devellopements... des plus contestables.

Les discussions qu'on a pu avoir avec la prof étaient bigrement plus enrichissante philosophiquement que le sacro saint programme scolaire qu'il nous a fallu pourtant passer en revue


----------



## Luc G (10 Juin 2005)

avr a dit:
			
		

> C'est une histoire vraie? Je pensais que ça relevait plus de la légende... C'était en



Histoire vraie, non, je ne pense pas   (enfin je n'en sais rien !). Mais c'était dans un film (pas de première gandeur le film et plutôt très simpliste, mais pas aussi nul qu'on pourrait le croire  ) : "le pion" avec Christian Gion.


----------



## Luc G (10 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi tout le monde méprise la philo .. franchemetn moi j'ai bien aimé malgré un prof bof ... je relis ou lis de temsp en temps des bouquin, comme le traité de la tolérance de voltaire ou discours de la servitude volontaire de la boetie etc ... ca fait reflechir et forge le mental (dans un sens) ... pourtant bac s .. souvenir aussi ..:rose:



Je n'ai aucun mépris pour la philo, bien au contraire. Disons que je n'étais pas en phase avec la façn dont on la faisait.

PS. Moi, ma prof, c'était un petite bonne soeur   pas particulièrement pénible d'ailleurs mais bon... Elle m'a balancé une claque et fait voler les lunettes au dernier cours de l'année : il faut dire que je l'avais un peu cherché   

Elle essayait de nous faire bosser. Par exemple, elle nous donnait le sujet de la composition (comme on disait à l'époque) la veille de la dite composition. Et je mettais mon point d'honneur à ne pas regarder le sujet jusqu'au lendemain.


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Juin 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Histoire vraie, non, je ne pense pas   (enfin je n'en sais rien !). Mais c'était dans un film (pas de première gandeur le film et plutôt très simpliste, mais pas aussi nul qu'on pourrait le croire  ) : "le pion" avec Christian Gion.


 Avec Henri Guybet dans le rôle titre


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qui est de mon expérience personnelle en philo, j'éviterai de m'en vanter : j'ai pondu mes 4 pages, à l'époque, en 1h et je suis sorti. Je me rappelle les réflexions des profs :
> "Mais peut-il sortir déjà ? - Il doit rester une heure - Il est 9h02".
> 
> J'ai eu 7 en 1h au lieu de 4h, donc en équivalence 28/20. Pas mal non
> Bon, faut dire que je n'aimais pas, non pas la philo (encore que ce ne soit pas ma tasse de thé) mais la manière dont on la faisait et l'idée même de bachoter pour ça. Je précise que j'étais en C (le S d'aujourd'hui) et que ça limitait l'importance de la chose.



moi jai "pondu" le même nombre de pages que toi ... mais en 3h30 ... et en L ...  :hein: et puis si j'ai 7 ... ca fait 3 x 7 = 21 ca fait ... qu'après je dois assuré ... et comme je viens de ne pas assurer en littérature ...  :hein: ...   



			
				Bassou a dit:
			
		

> La philo c'est un petit peu tous les jours, et pas pendant 2h par semaine pendant 1 année seulement. Avec des devellopements... des plus contestables.


et pas 8 heures par semaine ... pendant un an ... avec un coeff 7 à la fin    :mouais: ...

ps : je suis en L mais ayant voté au début du sondage, je me retrouve dans "autres"


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu mets la charrue avant les boeufs ... avant ça y'a le thread des (futurs) glandeurs en fac ...(y'a aussi les maso en prépa ... mais ça   )



je porteste... on peut aussi etre super glandeur en prepa   

... et apres tu vas a la fac assouvir ta passion


----------



## Luc G (10 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi jai "pondu" le même nombre de pages que toi ... mais en 3h30 ... et en L ...  :hein: et puis si j'ai 7 ... ca fait 3 x 7 = 21 ca fait ... qu'après je dois assuré ... et comme je viens de ne pas assurer en littérature ...  :hein: ...



Le meilleur des conseils qu'on puisse donner pour un exam, c'est d'éviter de stresser. Le problème, c'est que les conseilleurs ne sont pas les payeurs   

Mais ne te prends pas la tête à faire des calculs savants maintenant, prends les choses au jour le jour autant que tu peux, c'est la meilleure des préparations.   

Le bac n'est pas un monstre assoifé de sang qui ne cherche qu'à dévorer tout cru des petit(e)s lycéen(ne)s, c'est un gentil père Noël qui n'a qu'une envie, voir des sourires devant les affiches des résultats.


----------



## Pierrou (10 Juin 2005)

Moi je trouve ça bien la Philo, quoi qu'on en dise, ça apprend aux élèves à mener une réflexion par eux mêmes; on apprend à réfléchir


.............. ce qui pour certain est pas du luxe :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Le meilleur des conseils qu'on puisse donner pour un exam, c'est d'éviter de stresser. Le problème, c'est que les conseilleurs ne sont pas les payeurs
> 
> Mais ne te prends pas la tête à faire des calculs savants maintenant, prends les choses au jour le jour autant que tu peux, c'est la meilleure des préparations.
> 
> Le bac n'est pas un monstre assoifé de sang qui ne cherche qu'à dévorer tout cru des petit(e)s lycéen(ne)s, c'est un gentil père Noël qui n'a qu'une envie, voir des sourires devant les affiches des résultats.


je stresse pas   ... c'est étonnant pour moi mais je stresse pas ... ça arrivera peut-être mercredi (4h d'histoire-géo et 3h30 de cinéma ...) mais la ça va


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Moi je trouve ça bien la Philo, quoi qu'on en dise, ça apprend aux élèves à mener une réflexion par eux mêmes; on apprend à réfléchir
> 
> 
> .............. ce qui pour certain est pas du luxe :rateau:


encore faut-il y arriver ... moi je bloque ... j'y arrive vraiment pas  :rose:


----------



## Pierrou (10 Juin 2005)

Moi ya que les maths qui me font un peu stresser, mais je sais qu'il  a très peu de chance pour que je me loupe, vu les notes que j'ai toujours eu en cours


----------



## Gregg (10 Juin 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Moi ya que les maths qui me font un peu stresser, mais je sais qu'il  a très peu de chance pour que je me loupe, vu les notes que j'ai toujours eu en cours





Combien ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Juin 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Moi ya que les maths qui me font un peu stresser, mais je sais qu'il  a très peu de chance pour que je me loupe, vu les notes que j'ai toujours eu en cours



ouais. Quand j'étais en terminale, il y avait un mec qui disait ça en regardant sa moyenne qui frisait les 18.
Il a eu 7 le jour de l'épreuve...


----------



## avr (10 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Pierrou a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


à réfléchir? :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

avr a dit:
			
		

> à réfléchir? :rateau:


oui oui je me sens très visée ... pourtant j'ai pas l'impression d'être idiote (et j'espère ne pas en donner l'impression) mais avec la philo j'ai du mal


----------



## Luc G (10 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> ouais. Quand j'étais en terminale, il y avait un mec qui disait ça en regardant sa moyenne qui frisait les 18.
> Il a eu 7 le jour de l'épreuve...



Sympa, le Fab !


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Juin 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Sympa, le Fab !



Oui, j'aime bien donner du courage aux jeunes!!!


----------



## molgow (10 Juin 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Moi je trouve ça bien la Philo, quoi qu'on en dise, ça apprend aux élèves à mener une réflexion par eux mêmes; on apprend à réfléchir



Je suis justement de l'avis contraire. Je perçois plutôt l'enseignement de la philosophie et les dissertations que l'on devait faire à l'école comme un moyen d'encadrer et de diriger la pensée des élèves. La philo et les dissertations en français m'ont beaucoup aidé à savoir construire une argumentation et à écrire, ça oui. Mais en aucun cas, ça ne m'a permis de réfléchir par moi-même. Bien au contraire, ça m'a appris que puisque c'est le/la prof qui juge ton travail, il faut donc écrire quelque chose qui lui fasse plaisir. Par exemple, j'ai appris qu'il vaut mieux citer un ouvrage, un auteur vieux mort il y a 200 ans pour argumenter un paragraphe plutôt que citer une nouvelle d'actualité ou une expérience quotidienne banale, même si c'est bien plus intéressant pour ce que tu veux montrer. Ça fait beaucoup mieux, et la prof aime, ça lui montre que tu as bien suivi son cours... 

Bref, la dissertation tel que demandée à l'école, c'est tout sauf le moyen d'apprendre à réfléchir soi-même. D'ailleurs, si les philosophes que l'on étudie encore actuellement s'étaient contentés de réfléchir selon la norme sociale de l'époque, personne ne parlerait d'eux aujourd'hui.


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Je suis justement de l'avis contraire. Je perçois plutôt l'enseignement de la philosophie et les dissertations que l'on devait faire à l'école comme un moyen d'encadrer et de diriger la pensée des élèves. La philo et les dissertations en français m'ont beaucoup aidé à savoir construire une argumentation et à écrire, ça oui. Mais en aucun cas, ça ne m'a permis de réfléchir par moi-même. Bien au contraire, ça m'a appris que puisque c'est le/la prof qui juge ton travail, il faut donc écrire quelque chose qui lui fasse plaisir. Par exemple, j'ai appris qu'il vaut mieux citer un ouvrage, un auteur vieux mort il y a 200 ans pour argumenter un paragraphe plutôt que citer une nouvelle d'actualité ou une expérience quotidienne banale, même si c'est bien plus intéressant pour ce que tu veux montrer. Ça fait beaucoup mieux, et la prof aime, ça lui montre que tu as bien suivi son cours...
> 
> Bref, la dissertation tel que demandée à l'école, c'est tout sauf le moyen d'apprendre à réfléchir soi-même. D'ailleurs, si les philosophes que l'on étudie encore actuellement s'étaient contentés de réfléchir selon la norme sociale de l'époque, personne ne parlerait d'eux aujourd'hui.



tout ce que tu dis, ça dépend vraiment du prof ... les profs de philo ont des manières très différentes d'enseigner, certains vont être plutôt comme celle dont tu parles, d'autres vont préférer jsutement des copies avec des choses plus proches voire vécues ...


----------



## molgow (10 Juin 2005)

J'ai pas du tombé sur la bonne prof alors


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Je suis justement de l'avis contraire. Je perçois plutôt l'enseignement de la philosophie et les dissertations que l'on devait faire à l'école comme un moyen d'encadrer et de diriger la pensée des élèves. La philo et les dissertations en français m'ont beaucoup aidé à savoir construire une argumentation et à écrire, ça oui. Mais en aucun cas, ça ne m'a permis de réfléchir par moi-même. Bien au contraire, ça m'a appris que puisque c'est le/la prof qui juge ton travail, il faut donc écrire quelque chose qui lui fasse plaisir. Par exemple, j'ai appris qu'il vaut mieux citer un ouvrage, un auteur vieux mort il y a 200 ans pour argumenter un paragraphe plutôt que citer une nouvelle d'actualité ou une expérience quotidienne banale, même si c'est bien plus intéressant pour ce que tu veux montrer. Ça fait beaucoup mieux, et la prof aime, ça lui montre que tu as bien suivi son cours...
> 
> Bref, la dissertation tel que demandée à l'école, c'est tout sauf le moyen d'apprendre à réfléchir soi-même. D'ailleurs, si les philosophes que l'on étudie encore actuellement s'étaient contentés de réfléchir selon la norme sociale de l'époque, personne ne parlerait d'eux aujourd'hui.



je suis pas d'accord du tout... si tu savais le nombre de colle (mini disserte a l'orale) de philo, que j'ai argumentais a partir de l'actualité, avec des exemples super variés, sans tomber dans le deballage des connaissances appris en cours, et ou je m'en sortais pas mal du tout...   

la philo, est un moyen de reflechir, d'apprendre a argumenter, a se poser des questions... on nous demandes pas d'etre un mouton recrachant un cour, mais de reflechir par nous meme...
apres forcement, si en 4h, tu te sens pas capable de "faire le tour de la question posée"... tu redeballes ton cour (ou les souvenirs qui t'en reste ) pr pas rendre copie blanche...

a lire : le monde de sophie (jostein gaarder), peut etre un peu nié... mais au lieu de donner des reponses prefabriquées, il pose des questions... car apres tout c'est ca la philo...



(waouu.. j'invite les filles sur le dance-floor maintenant... cool  :love: )


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (11 Juin 2005)

Bas S spé physique donc coef 7 et j'ai eu 5 (cinq) en physique j'adore le dire, j'en suis fier ... 0 en spé, . en physique et 5 en chimie .. j'avais toutes mes formules dans ma casio 100 et pof pas le droit a la caltoche ... les batards ... LOL .. j'ai donc fait qu'un exo sur les trois ... la chimie ..


----------



## Pierrou (11 Juin 2005)

Bien bien, et tu as eu ton bac?


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (11 Juin 2005)

mention AB ... LOL


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> mention AB ... LOL


 :casse:  :affraid: t'as du assurer dans les autres matières alors ... parce que 5 avec un coeff si important ça fait mal  :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> Bas S spé physique donc coef 7 et j'ai eu 5 (cinq) en physique j'adore le dire, j'en suis fier ... 0 en spé, . en physique et 5 en chimie .. j'avais toutes mes formules dans ma casio 100 et pof pas le droit a la caltoche ... les batards ... LOL .. j'ai donc fait qu'un exo sur les trois ... la chimie ..


fier et tu sais même pas écrire bac ? tu repasseras petiot...


----------



## Grug (11 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> :casse:  :affraid: t'as du assurer dans les autres matières alors ... parce que 5 avec un coeff si important ça fait mal  :mouais:


 :affraid: mais bannisez la !!!!! 
sinon elle sera encore ici l'année prochaine !


----------



## Grug (11 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouais moi je suis en L ... on pue en L ?


 quitte à floudre, tu pourrais voter !


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> quitte à floudre, tu pourrais voter !


j'ai voté ... au début alors je suis dans "autres" ...
quitte a m'embeter tu pourrais lire les posts d'avant


----------



## Grug (11 Juin 2005)

c'est con, y'avait L


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est con, y'avait L


y'avait pas L au tout début du thread, c'est Pierrou qui l'a rajouté après quand il s'est aperçu qu'il avait oublié plusieurs filières ... donc je peux pas changer mon vote maintenant


----------



## Grug (11 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ...tu pourrais lire les posts d'avant


 ça va la tête  :affraid:


----------



## Pierrou (11 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> y'avait pas L au tout début du thread, c'est Pierrou qui l'a rajouté après quand il s'est aperçu qu'il avait oublié plusieurs filières ... donc je peux pas changer mon vote maintenant


C'est même pas moi qui a modifié le sondage   
Je suis un pourri moi, je méprise les L :rateau: :love:


----------



## Pierrou (21 Juin 2005)

Hébé, à voir l'activité débordante de ce thread, c'est à croire que vos épreuves vous ont tous térassés 
Vague de suicide massive ? :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (21 Juin 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Hébé, à voir l'activité débordante de ce thread, c'est à croire que vos épreuves vous ont tous térassés
> Vague de suicide massive ? :rateau:


c'est à dire que pour moi les épreuves ne sont pas encore finies    :sleep:


----------



## derennes (21 Juin 2005)

cette année y parait que ca va noter sec au bac...y'a eu des consignes...


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juin 2005)

Il y a même eu des vols dans les Académies de Paris, il semble donc probable que certaines épreuves vont être refaite.


----------



## Pierrou (22 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> cette année y parait que ca va noter sec au bac...y'a eu des consignes...


Moi j'ai entendu le contraire, parce que avec toutes les couilles qu'il y a eu avec certains sujets et tout .... 
 :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (22 Juin 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai entendu le contraire, parce que avec toutes les couilles qu'il y a eu avec certains sujets et tout ....
> :mouais:


et puis les grèves ... en plus mon lycée est de ceux qui ont été le plus longemps mobilisé et surtout occupé de Paris alors si vive les notes si c'est plus sévère


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Juin 2005)

... T'enverai tout ça trimer dans une rizière avec des commissaires du peuple, moi!!!


----------



## maiwen (4 Juillet 2005)

alors alors , les résultats ?   

moi je l'ai eu ... 10,67 de moyenne ... donc voilà


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> alors alors , les résultats ?
> 
> moi je l'ai eu ... 10,67 de moyenne ... donc voilà







felicitations !!!!!!!!!!!!        :love: 

tu comptes continuer en quoi ? 
ou plus precisement, tu seras quoi quand tu seras grande ?    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## maiwen (4 Juillet 2005)

merci beaucoup  
l'année prochaine je vais en fac d'anglais ... et après on verra


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> alors alors , les résultats ?
> 
> moi je l'ai eu ... 10,67 de moyenne ... donc voilà



Bravo maïwen! L'important c'est de l'avoir! 
Bon courage pour la suite!!!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> alors alors , les résultats ?
> 
> moi je l'ai eu ... 10,67 de moyenne ... donc voilà



un seul mot me vient à l'esprit:

 bonnes vacances ​


----------



## macarel (4 Juillet 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> un seul mot me vient à l'esprit:
> 
> bonnes vacances ​


y en a deux
 :rose:


----------



## nounours78 (4 Juillet 2005)

voilà c'est votre tour l'année derniere c'été moi mais la je cherche les résultat pour ma cousine et j'obtient toujours rien il faut attendre la fin de journée?   
Bravo a tout ceux qui ont leur bac mais attention faut feter ca de facon digne.  

Bonne vacances a vous tous


----------



## macinside (4 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> alors alors , les résultats ?
> 
> moi je l'ai eu ... 10,67 de moyenne ... donc voilà




c'est tout ? 

bravo :love:


----------



## maiwen (4 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est tout ?


...  :mouais: 


et moi je fête pas par contre ...


----------



## macinside (4 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ...  :mouais:
> 
> 
> et moi je fête pas par contre ...



mais si, on t'invite a faire la fête :love:


----------



## mikoo (4 Juillet 2005)

Bon moi j'ai toujours pas mes résultats et la seule solution est d'aller au lycée à 18h...
 :mouais:


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (4 Juillet 2005)

mes parents m'ont toujours dit que la moyenne c'est 15  









bravo quand meme 



_explication : 20 c'est le max, 10 le minimum car en dessous c 'est "recalé" .. donc  _


----------



## katelijn (4 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> alors alors , les résultats ?
> 
> moi je l'ai eu ... 10,67 de moyenne ... donc voilà



Felicitations, maiwen
 
Excellentes vacances!!


----------



## pukmac (4 Juillet 2005)

moi resultat dans 24 min


----------



## pukmac (4 Juillet 2005)

le serveur a sauté


----------



## lumai (4 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> alors alors , les résultats ?
> 
> moi je l'ai eu ... 10,67 de moyenne ... donc voilà


 Félicitations !!!!


----------



## maiwen (4 Juillet 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> _explication : 20 c'est le max, 10 le minimum car en dessous c 'est "recalé" .. donc  _


en dessous t'es pas recalé ... t'es au rattrapage  ... en dessous de 8 tu es recalé ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (4 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> en dessous t'es pas recalé ... t'es au rattrapage  ... en dessous de 8 tu es recalé ...


on va pas chipoter .. allez, la moyenne c'est 14 _(20+8)/2 
_vive vos vacances


----------



## maiwen (4 Juillet 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> on va pas chipoter .. allez, la moyenne c'est 14 _(20+8)/2
> _vive vos vacances


jte merde ! arrête de gacher ma joie ( toute relative ) naméo c'est pas croyable ça !  :hein: 

de toute façon, je l'ai  .


----------



## Pierrou (4 Juillet 2005)

Ben moi je vais au lycée vers 17/18h, mais bon, je suis sur à 98% de l'avoir donc ça va...


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (4 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> jte merde ! arrête de gacher ma joie ( toute relative ) naméo c'est pas croyable ça !  :hein: de toute façon, je l'ai  .



loin de moi cette idée .. pour me rattraper :


 *BRAVO MAIWEN *
​


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juillet 2005)

elle a fait moins bien que mackie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maiwen (4 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> elle a fait moins bien que mackie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


elle a pas passé le même bac non plus ...


----------



## yvos (4 Juillet 2005)

ça me fait penser que j'ai un bon pote qui a décidé de repasser le bac, comme ça, histoire de voir, sans révisions...je suis impatient de connaître le résultat


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2005)

hier soir j'ai vu que un lycée de la reunion (me corriger s'il est d'ailleur)
où plusieur on eu le bac avec 20     

je me demande si je n'evoie pas mes enfants là-bas
s'il n'arriveront pas a l'avoir


----------



## mikoo (4 Juillet 2005)

Ca y est, j'ai mon BAC L en poche!!!!!!         :  :love:  :lovelove:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :lov :love:  :love:             :style:  :style:  :style: (overdose de smiley)

Bon maintenant, je vais me matter Daria sur Canal+ avec un bon ptit verre de champagne!!!!


----------



## Gregg (4 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est, j'ai mon BAC L en poche!!!!!!         :  :love:  :lovelove:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :lov :love:  :love:             :style:  :style:  :style: (overdose de smiley)
> 
> Bon maintenant, je vais me matter Daria sur Canal+ avec un bon ptit verre de champagne!!!!





Perfectooooooooooooooooooooooo !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2005)

et un bac de plus     

au fait lequel ? a fleur? a patates? a nombres?   
et il se porte comment ? tres vif ? assez sec ?


----------



## pukmac (5 Juillet 2005)

AIS ECRIT	 	15.00 /20	 
  FRANCAIS ORAL	 	15.00 /20	 
  ENSEIGNEMENT SCIENTIFIQUE	 	09.00 /20

yeah  


(aprés 8h d'attante stressante sur le serveur de l'academie    )


----------



## Pierrou (5 Juillet 2005)

Bac ES option Maths 
Mention assez bien, je suis tombé sur le jury qui saquait le plus il parait :sick:
Dommage, avec 15 de moyenne tout l'année j'aurais bien voulu avoir bien 
Enfin bon, on va pas se plaindre 

BRAVO À TOUS ! :love:


----------



## pukmac (5 Juillet 2005)

felicitation pierrou


----------



## Pierrou (5 Juillet 2005)

Miki :love: toi aussi pour tes notes tres bonnes dis donc


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Bac ES option Maths
> Mention assez bien




bravoooooo      :love: 

et toi, tu feras quoi quand tu seras grand ?      :love:


----------



## Pierrou (5 Juillet 2005)

Ben ce WE je passe le concours de sciences po Bordeaux, sinon, je suis admis en prépa littéraire ( option sciences po  )
Voilà voilà ...
J'ai eu mes notes, je suis vert, 9 en SES et 10 en hgistoire, j'avais 16 tout l'année :sick:


----------



## semac (5 Juillet 2005)

au vu du résultat du sondage, le nombre d'inculte est assez impressionnat !!


----------



## nounours78 (5 Juillet 2005)

ba on pouvai pas dire qu'on a deja eu le bac ou peut etre pour certain qu'ils sont pas en age encore de le passer.


----------



## Gregg (5 Juillet 2005)

nounours78 a dit:
			
		

> ba on pouvai pas dire qu'on a deja eu le bac ou peut etre pour certain qu'ils sont pas en age encore de le passer.





Cherche pas avec Semac , c toujours ainsi  .


----------



## Pierrou (5 Juillet 2005)

Des Nain - Cultes, comme ceux de fort Boyard ?? :rateau:

Comment m'sieur ? la sortie ? 
bon, ok ....


----------



## yvos (5 Juillet 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> je suis tombé sur le jury qui saquait le plus il parait :sick:


 
tiens, c'est marrant, quand je l'ai passé, beaucoup disaient cela aussi


----------



## Aragorn (5 Juillet 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Bac ES option Maths
> Mention assez bien, je suis tombé sur le jury qui saquait le plus il parait :sick:
> Dommage, avec 15 de moyenne tout l'année j'aurais bien voulu avoir bien
> Enfin bon, on va pas se plaindre
> ...




Félicitations !!!

:king:
​


----------



## Pierrou (6 Juillet 2005)

merki :rose:


----------

